
Ten More Things I Wish I’d Known About Bash - grey_shirts
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/01/21/ten-more-things-i-wish-id-known-about-bash/
======
sus_007
DUPE:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16198974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16198974)

